# engines wont run on nce power cab



## Paul sabato (Feb 19, 2019)

i have two of the same engine, one just purchased, one a year old. i have tried to quick start both of them. when i put them on the track individually i can hear the motor is running so i know they are getting power but they will not go and the headlight, horn and bell do not work. my plan is to put them together in a consist .i have another engine that works fine. thanks


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Have you performed a reset? Have you tried to run them on DC only to see if they run at all (modern decoders are 'dual mode', and ought to run on rails that have DC voltages applied to the rails)?

I know it's a d'uh question, but do these locomotives actually have decoders installed? 

One other thing, dial one speed step into your throttle, and then enter CV2 and keep inputting higher values until the locomotive begins to move. It may need a higher 'V-Start' setting in CV2.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You say you can hear the motor running...but no headlight or sound effects.
Are the wheels turning when you hear the motor?

Did the new loco come in a box? 
Does the box say DCC on Board or DCC equpped?
Does the box say DCC ready?
Did the 'older' loco run properly before you bought the new one?

Don


----------



## Paul sabato (Feb 19, 2019)

i dont know how to do a reset. both came in boxes with dcc on board. the older one did run properly. i will try inputting a higher cv value. the wheels are not turning. thanks


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

What CV are you going to change to a
higher value and why?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Hopefully it will be CV2. He stated that he can hear a buzzing or some kind of mechanical sound. Sometimes that means the decoder needs a higher setting in V-Start to get a sticky drive to move. It might also be an older sound decoder such as a Soundtrax variant that needs PWM modulation adjustment in another CV, but I forget which it is.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

He doesn't know how to do a reset, so I'm not confident about his CV savy for motor control.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> He doesn't know how to do a reset, so I'm not confident about his CV savy for motor control.


So teach him.


----------



## Paul sabato (Feb 19, 2019)

ok totally confused. tried to change cv2. it asks for a cv no. how do i know what no. the same with the cv value. twice with just putting in random numbers(1,2,3,etc) and using the dial to increase value the horn and lights came on and the engine moved slightly, but that only lasted a second then went off and i couldn't remember what no and value i used. i seemed to be in a loop put in a cv no. then enter then cv value then enter then back to asking for no. i am not savy about any of this and find the manual not much help .thanks again


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

There are basically 3 CV's that control the speed at which the locomotive will run at various throttle settings: 2, 5, and 6. #2 controls the start voltage. The locomotive needs a bit of a 'kick' to get moving, much like a teenage boy. The higher the CV setting, the more voltage will be applied at speed step 1, or the first click of the throttle. The settings for all 3 CV's can range from 0 to 255, 0 being no power and 255 being "hold onto your hat, Nellie, here we go" full power. 
CV #5 controls the full throttle voltage. If you set it for 255 the locomotive will run flat out as fast as it can at full throttle. Not a good thing on curves. Setting it 128 will limit the locomotive to half of it's full speed potential, much more realistic. 
CV #6 controls the voltage at half throttle. #6 needs to always be set less than #5. 
Basically, these CV's set the voltage at various throttle settings as a percentage of full throttle potential, which would be a setting of 255. 128 would be 50%, 64 would be 25%.
I should also mention CV's 3 and 4. These control acceleration and deceleration momentum. For now set both of these to 0. This makes the locomotive respond immediately to the throttle.
First let's set CV's 5 and 6. I'm going to assume you are setting CV's on the main track, not a separate programming track. In the lower left corner of the PowerCab you'll see a button labelled PROG/ESC. Push that button 1 time. It will now read "Program on Main". Push enter. It should read "Prog Loco: ####" with the appropriate locomotive number. Push enter again. The throttle will display a menu with 3 choices, choice #2 being "2=CV". Push the number 2 on your key pad. It will now read "Prog CV NUM: " We will start with #5. Push the number 5 on your keypad. Push enter. 
Your throttle should now read "Enter value". This number will be the setting for the CV. We will limit the locomotive to half of it's top speed potential, or 50%. 50% of 255 is 128, so type in 128 and push enter. The throttle will now go back to the "Prog CV Num:" page. We will program #6 now, so push 6 on your keypad and then push enter. The PowerCab will now ask for the value. Remember, this is the setting for half throttle, so lets make it 50% of the full throttle setting. We set full throttle (CV #5) to 128, so 50% of that will be 64. Type in 64 and push enter. 
Now we need to set CV #2, the start voltage. This should be a low number, as low as possible to get the locomotive to start moving at speed step 1. Push 2, and enter to get to the CV value page. Start with a value of 1, and if needed increase the value 1 increment at a time until the locomotive starts to move at speed step 1. So type in 1, and push enter. Before we stop programming CV's, let set CV's 3 and 4 both to a value of 000. This turn off the momentum, and gives direct response to the throttle. So program CV's 3 and 4 both to a value of 000. You know how by now.
Once that is done, press the PROG/ESC key in the lower left corner, and that will take you back to the page you normally see when running trains.
Give the throttle one click to speed step 1 and see if the locomotive moves. If not, set CV #2 to a value of 2 (you know how) and try again. 
To use a programming track instead of the main track, press PROG/ESC 4 times. WARNING: If the programming track is not electrically separate from the rest of the layout, or you try to use the Programming Track setting on your main layout without first removing all locomotives other than the one you want to program, you will program ALL of your locomotives at the same time! Programming on the Main is like a rifle, it will only 'hit' the locomotive you are aiming at. Using the Programming Track setting is like shotgun, it will 'hit' ALL the locomotives!
Before you start programming CV's there are two other things you need: a piece of paper and something to write with. You MUST write down the values you program, or you won't know what to reset to what value if something goes wrong.
Programming CV's really isn't hard once you understand how.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

When programming CV2 for "Start Voltage'", I like to use bigger steps and dial it back in. A loco with lights and sound often needs 6V or more to get off it's dead butt and start moving. So I usually go up in increments of 50 at first. When I get a setting that gets it moving in speed step 1, then I'll back it down by increments of five, then 1, until it's just creeping.

If you have trouble remembering what value you entered, write it down on a piece of scrap paper. You're going to want a record of your final settings anyway. What I do is print a stack of mailing labels with the CV#'s pre-printed and a little blank after it, so I can record the values when I find ones I like. I stick this label on to a sheet protector with the loco's instructions inside, and keep these in a 3 ring binder. A file card for each loco would work as well.

JMRI will do this for you as well.


----------



## Paul sabato (Feb 19, 2019)

flyboy- thanks for the detailed info i will try it out.


----------

